# Der Zwergteich...



## Jerry (3. Aug. 2007)

Moin,

nachdem wir jahrelang nur ein kleines Regenfass mit Fontäne in der Gartenecke stehen hatten, hat's uns jetzt gepackt.

Für den Einstieg haben wir einen absoluten Zwergteich (so ein 150l-Baumarkt-Teil von Heissner) aufgestellt. Erst habe ich dem Teil die alte Fontäne verpasst, was zusammen mit dem Pflanzenbesatz ganz okay war. Nach nur zwei Wochen kamen die Kids aber auf die Idee, Fische im Teich haben zu wollen - und seitdem wird's spannend.

Inzwischen steckt in dem Minibecken ein Waterwerks WWF4100 (Jaja - Baumarktware halt  ) und durch den Druckfilter wird ein knapp 1m langer Bachlauf versorgt, der allen viel besser gefällt als der olle "Springbrunnen".

Zum Thema UVC, Filtertechnik etc. habe ich hier schon einige hilfreiche Infos gefunden, natürlich auch erkannt, dass der Filter im Verhältnis zur Teichgröße absoluter Overkill ist, aber nachdem es bei uns die ganze Familie "erwischt" hat, ist ein größerer Teich wohl nur eine Frage von wenigen Monaten...

Als "Start-Besatz" haben wir nun zwei kleine Goldfische eingesetzt, einer der beiden scheint inzwischen schon Bekanntschaft mit der Nachbarkatze oder sonst irgendwas Aggressivem gemacht zu haben, denn ihm fehlt komischerweise eine Seitenflosse die vorgestern noch da war - ansonsten geht's beiden aber trotz des jungen Teiches gut. Krötenbesuch war auch schon da...

Von Bekannten, die ihren Teich aufgeben, bekommen wir jetzt noch ein paar Goldfische - das reicht dann auch für's erste, die nächsten spannenden Themen werden sein, den Teich mit dann 4-5 Fischen stabil zu halten und irgendwann zu überwintern. In 2008 werde ich dann wohl wieder den Spaten rausholen müssen um ein größeres Loch zu graben. Das Fernziel "Schwimmteich" wurde übrigens auch erstmals diese Woche erwähnt - da weiss ich aber noch nicht, wer das bauen - geschweige denn bezahlen - soll 

Bin gespannt, was ich hier noch lernen werde - jedenfalls ein toller Platz um sich umfassend schlau zu machen.

Viele Grüße

Jerry


----------



## chromis (3. Aug. 2007)

*AW: Der Zwergteich...*

Hi Jerry,

zum Thema Miniteich, Goldfische und Überwinterung gibt's hier ein paar wichtige Infos:

http://goldfische.kaltwasseraquaristik.de/aq-teich.htm

Gruß

Rainer


----------



## Juleli (3. Aug. 2007)

*AW: Der Zwergteich...*

Hallo,

zum Thema Schwimmteich: ich gebe dir mal den Link zu www.naturagart.de. Die können dir da auch in günstigerer Weise weiterhelfen und machen ihre Versprechen nicht einfach so zum Kundenfang, sondern weil sie die auch (zumeist) einhalten können.
Naturagart ist übrigens mit Sitz in Hörstel. Da bist du mit der 46er-Postleitzahl nicht ganz so weit entfernt wie andere Leute.
Zu deinem __ Goldfisch: das ist nicht schlimm mit einer Flosse weniger. Ich habe auch einen Goldfisch im Teich, der den Namen Philomena trägt und eine Flosse weniger hat. Trotzdem lebt die kleine schon ein paar Jährchen bei mir und fühlt sich sichtlich wohl.


----------



## Jerry (6. Aug. 2007)

*AW: Der Zwergteich...*

Hallo und danke für die herzliche Begrüßung.

Eure ergänzenden Tipps habe ich mir schonmal angeschaut - es wird glaube ich sowieso spannend, da wir schon jetzt intensiv über ein größeres (allerdings immer noch Fertig-) Teichbecken nachdenken. Vielleicht muss ich dieses Jahr noch einmal den Spaten rauskramen...

Der "einflossige" Goldie hat leider das zeitliche gesegnet - nach intensiver Untersuchung habe ich die Vermutung, dass er krank war oder sich einen __ Parasiten eingefangen hatte (er hatte an der gekrümmten Seite irgendwas komisch glasiges hängen). Auf Druck der Kids haben wir dem vereinsamten Kollegen drei neue kleine Freunde spendiert, und die vier jagen sich seitdem fröhlich durch den Teich und haben schon einen Großteil der an Teichwand, Pumpe und Schläuchen erkennbaren Algen wieder abgefressen. Sehr muntere Zeitgenossen, die vier... wie schrieb jemand hier: "Da braucht man keinen Fernseher mehr..." (übrigens ein Vorteil des Miniteiches, in größeren sieht man ja leider nicht mehr soviel von den Bewohnern).

Viele Grüße

Jerry


----------

